# St Joseph's Seminary, Upholland, Lancs - Jan 2015



## LittleOz (Mar 7, 2015)

*The Slow and Steady Northern Tour – Day 3
*
Apologies for the delay in getting this one up. My work went beserk shortly after this little tour and I’ve only recently found time to sort out my shots from the final day.

Saving the best till last, Day 3 found us in the ace company of two local lads who offered to act as tour guides for the day. Huge thanks guys.

Having negotiated the interesting access and finding a route which avoided the PIRs, we emerged into the vastness of St Joe’s. The place really is huge and despite spending 9 hours in there we still didn’t see it all. We did, however, have the pleasure of witnessing the local fire brigade undertaking some ladder practice – and they have some seriously long ladders! Sadly, by the time we reached the chapel the light was fading fast and not wishing to make our exit in darkness we satisfied ourselves with admiring it from the organ room. The upside was not having to suffer the infamous mind-bending alarm!

A small selection of the usual tourist shots follow… 

History

St Joseph's College was founded in 1880 by Bishop Bernard O'Reilly to be the Seminary serving the North West of England.

St. Joseph’s was one of two main seminaries serving the north of England. Upholland served the northwest, Ushaw College the northeast. For many years, each of these institutions housed both a junior (minor) and a senior (major) seminary. The junior seminaries provided a secondary education in a semi-monastic environment to boys aged 11–18 who wished to pursue the priesthood, while the senior seminaries trained adult candidates (mostly aged between 18 and 24) in philosophy and theology as they prepared for the priesthood.















































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## marieke (Mar 7, 2015)

Amazing Place with beautiful pictures. That window overlooking the lake! magic.... The chair looks like it should be in a museum. Gosh how i would love to visit. What architecture most likely never to be reproduced again, i guess thats why i have been a silent addict of this site for so long.. Its easy to see why you were there for 9 hours!! Absolutely brilliant...


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 7, 2015)

You got gold from there well shot that man.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 7, 2015)

These photos are your best yet. Exceptional. Nice one


----------



## DiggerDen (Mar 7, 2015)

Stunning photos, stunning place.


----------



## thorfrun (Mar 7, 2015)

love the window shot at the lake, all brilliant shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2015)

Cracking photos.


----------



## LadyPandora (Mar 8, 2015)

Oooooo, these are gorgeous  Very jealous.


----------



## GPSJim (Mar 8, 2015)

It must be true because everyone is saying it and I'm going to say it too, fantastic shots, mate! You've made this place look amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cachewoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Lovely set m8 number 3 a beauty


----------



## brickworx (Mar 8, 2015)

Amazing set and this place beer ceases to leave me in awe....so beautiful and well documented by yourself Mr Oz...cheers for sharing


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 8, 2015)

Ditto, the window / lake shot really struck me.
Just one question though, whos cutting the lawn so neatly???


----------



## Big C (Mar 8, 2015)

Hats off Sir, brilliant set right there.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 9, 2015)

truly stunning images! Cant wait to see what you come up with on your upcoming trip  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 10, 2015)

Some great images you've done there, Nice one


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 10, 2015)

BikinGlynn said:


> Ditto, the window / lake shot really struck me.
> Just one question though, whos cutting the lawn so neatly???



That'll be the gardeners.


----------



## Starynight (Mar 11, 2015)

So jealous you got in! Its on my bucket list of places to visit ^^


----------



## Jaymo (Mar 11, 2015)

Gorgeous, Oz! I've seen a number of different reports on this place, but you managed to get some REALLY original shots.

And yes, I was also going to mention shot 3, the "vined window over lake and glade." Are you sure you didn't stumble into a production of _The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe_?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 11, 2015)

Fantastic set, I love number 3!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 11, 2015)

That is one hell of a set of photos..i too love that window shot.cant wait to head back here.i think it will give all over again.


----------

